# RWS 350



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

Well I have had a Gamo 440 for a while and it lost ots front fiber-optic sight and well... its not worth the $30 to replace ive wanted a RWS 34 for so long but just recently changed my mind to wanting the 350 any advice?? i heard there is a new version out called the 350 classic it has front and rear fiber-optic sights i like that but i cant find it anywhere also im 15 do you know how hard the cocking power on it is i cant find out finally what websight do you suggest with best price and Scope?? thanks. Reid


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

well reid...your in luck...im 15 and i have a gamo viper, the cocking force is 30lbs, sounds like a lot its not at alll....no problem. One pump on a pneumatic is harder than 1 pump on a break barrel. also the rws 34, and 350 are the same cocking force, easy. I went to bass pro shops yesterday (better than cabelas), and looked at the rws's...they are sooooo nice, and light even thou they are wooden...get the rws


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

hey, watch what you say about cabelas! :stirpot:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

hey thanks how do you like the gamo viper?? my friend wants one


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Stick with the 34 I own it in 22 cal it has tons of stoping power deadly acurate
kickes alot though no good for benching I have heard the 350 kicks like a mule


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

the gamo viper is awesome..its so accurate and the scope works at night.cuz its illuminted..it also holds its zero too..yea ne-bo...cabelas and bass pro shops are like the same store...both awesome


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

do you think the 350 would ruin scopes


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

no


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

does anyone else have a RWS 350


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

???


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I just ordered an RWS 350 Magnum in .22 that should arrive in about a week or so. I'll let you know how I like it when I shoot it. :sniper:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

that be great


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I got that RWS I mentioned about and I am WOWED!!!!!! Besides being on the heavy side this is by far the most accurate pellet rifle I have ever shot in my lifetime! Once I zero'ed it in I began shooting bottle caps but that was too easy so I shot at quarters.....too easy still. I am now shooting at pennies without too much trouble (and its less expensive target) Then I shot a starling right in the noggin. 
Its like the Mc Donalds song, Da daa da da daaaa I'M LOVIN' IT!!!!! :sniper: :beer:


----------

